# Zymol p0rn



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just my worth of zymol carbon


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

That is filthy!

obviously not in a dirt kind of way!

wowzer!

What car is it on? how long has the wax been on? details baby!

BeadoPear is liking this one!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wax on for just 2 nights and was applied on the BMW e60 5series 

This was this morning after the heavy rainfall


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Lock up your daughters!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome beading..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

VZSS250 said:


> Lock up your daughters!


The level of jealousy is off the richter scale!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice. 

I am in the market for a new wax, I want something thats long lasting and gives a drippy wet look, some of the Zymol products are very tempting. Not used them before - what are they like to use?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Dan Clark said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I am in the market for a new wax, I want something thats long lasting and gives a drippy wet look, some of the Zymol products are very tempting. Not used them before - what are they like to use?


Glasur is my guilty pleasure! Like oily butter!

You only have to look at the youtube videos to see the sheeting of it!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I may sound like a complete saddo here, but there is deffo something about a beading piccie like those on a dark coloured car....:argie:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

gally said:


> Glasur is my guilty pleasure! Like oily butter!
> 
> You only have to look at the youtube videos to see the sheeting of it!


Cheers. 

How long does it last Gally? :thumb:


----------



## JLusitano (Apr 5, 2006)

The last pic is so sweet...


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Easily 3-4 months from two layers


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

sooooo cant wait to apply my glasur, due to it raining today i cudnt do the car so actually applied some to my marble chopping board to see how far a really small amount would spread (technique testing!!!). very impressed, cant wait to apply it to my car, along with HD cleanser. cant help thinking i should have bought field glaze over zaino Z6 tho. although not tried either


----------



## Gio (May 23, 2011)

Fantasmagorical :argie:

Redistributed that last one to have more _lovers_ enjoying it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> sooooo cant wait to apply my glasur, due to it raining today i cudnt do the car so actually applied some to my marble chopping board to see how far a really small amount would spread (technique testing!!!). very impressed, cant wait to apply it to my car, along with HD cleanser. cant help thinking i should have bought field glaze over zaino Z6 tho. although not tried either


Nah don't worry about that mate. I think Z6 gives that just waxed look more than FG even though it contains carnuba. I prefer Z6 for ease of use. 

Glasur I see being a 4 month summer wax with moderate weather. I'm finding Celeste to be a bit more durable and the beading staying a bit longer after washing.


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Application is 2nd to none!! Easier then anything else no curring time just apply in straight lines goes on like butter as mentions and then just wipe off, easy as that. Just don't leave it on there for 5/10 mins otherwise you will have your work cut out.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

gally said:


> Nah don't worry about that mate. I think Z6 gives that just waxed look more than FG even though it contains carnuba. I prefer Z6 for ease of use.
> 
> Glasur I see being a 4 month summer wax with moderate weather. I'm finding Celeste to be a bit more durable and the beading staying a bit longer after washing.


Celeste is another contender for me too....looks awesome and i am very tempted!! :thumb:

Got any pics of it applied/beading?


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Cool pics


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Dan Clark said:


> Celeste is another contender for me too....looks awesome and i am very tempted!! :thumb:
> 
> Got any pics of it applied/beading?


Indeed mate. 

See here for pics and a video... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215171


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Great photos there. I used Zymol Concours on my BMW with impressive results.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

gally said:


> The level of jealousy is off the richter scale!


Haha, I drooled over similar pics for many years. Its damn hard to buy Zymol in Australia but I finally found a vendor in the US willing to ship.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well played mate. Great climate to be working in.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

pure car porn.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got Zymol Concours on my White RCZ topped with the Field Glaze every few washes. Shines and sheets like crazy - love it:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

One of Zymol's strongest suits in my opinion - the tight water beading a fast sheeting, and they are the benchmark in this department for me, others coming close but never quite achieving it (in my opinion), with the exception perhaps of Collinite... Of course, beading is aethetic and not really a measure of protection quality, but its an effect I always strive for because I like it!

Glasur is my choice from Zymol's range, I love it - smells amazing, so easy to use, fantastic beading behaviour.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Zymol pots are a bit like glass Coke bottles - the look is iconic, especially for the detailing community. No wonder Swissvax was keen on the same design all those years ago, before it all ended up in the courts. 

I opened up my pot yesterday as I wanted to take a whiff of the cinammon scent. That was all well and good but trying to get the lid back on was so hard. Eventually it fell into place, but it took me a good 2-3 minutes of fiddling around. Its a beautiful pot so I won't complain.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

oooo pic number 3 is saucy!!! :argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Zymol Concours I love this wax especially on solid black ,Imho no LSP can beat Zymol waxes in sheeting/beading :thumb: .

Z HD-Cleanse by machine + Z Concours x3 . I got 4 months of durability . Zymol sheeting after 2 months ..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that Maxi. Great video.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally , your favorite wax in this video :thumb:






Zymol Glasur sheeting after one day before washing . note :there is some dust over car .

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204538


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't know if anyone in this thread can help me but I have just taken delivery of a brand new Skoda Octavia vRS in grey and have bought zymol pre-wax cleaner to cleanse the paint before using my new zymol glasur wax on the car. Please can someone tell me the best way of applying the cleaner for the best results.

Many thanks

Mark


----------

